# ETL question



## Sophia (Jan 31, 2022)

What happens to my sick hours and vacation hours if I become a ETL?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 31, 2022)

Great question for your HR.


----------



## MrT (Jan 31, 2022)

Sophia said:


> What happens to my sick hours and vacation hours if I become a ETL?


Rip use them first


----------



## Coqui (Feb 1, 2022)

This might depend on the state you live in but here you get your vacation hours paid out to you when you move from non-exempt to exempt.


----------



## copycopy (Feb 20, 2022)

Sophia said:


> What happens to my sick hours and vacation hours if I become a ETL?


Depends on your state. Mine went right back to Target.


----------



## isthatathing (Feb 20, 2022)

My sick hours disappeared. In my state they are there to use for sick time. Not vacation, or getting added hours up to 40 each week. They're pretty strict about it. So they aren't really like, earned time that's mine. They're just there to use if I need them. So go to salary they just went away.

My vacation hours moved with me to my new role.


----------



## SilentCrow (Mar 2, 2022)

They go to cyber space. My ETL offer was quick, I was sent out for business college, and my “training” was cut short by 4 weeks. I lost all of that time.

As others said, use it first. This is my biggest regret I’ve had. I’ve called out only once in my 4 years as a TM then TL before becoming an ETL. Additionally, I’m horrible at taking vacations. I simply just don’t go on vacations (which I’m trying to fix because it’s unhealthy not to break). Hurts my soul thinking about all those hours I lost. I’m 7 years in and still think about this lol.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2022)

SilentCrow said:


> They go to cyber space. My ETL offer was quick, I was sent out for business college, and my “training” was cut short by 4 weeks. I lost all of that time.
> 
> As others said, use it first. This is my biggest regret I’ve had. I’ve called out only once in my 4 years as a TM then TL before becoming an ETL. Additionally, I’m horrible at taking vacations. I simply just don’t go on vacations (which I’m trying to fix because it’s unhealthy not to break). Hurts my soul thinking about all those hours I lost. I’m 7 years in and still think about this lol.


Same however now I’m forced into vacations .


----------



## SilentCrow (Mar 2, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> Same however now I’m forced into vacations .


Yeah my SD now comes to me and tells me I need to take time off.

i guess it’s for the best.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 2, 2022)

SilentCrow said:


> Yeah my SD now comes to me and tells me I need to take time off.
> 
> i guess it’s for the best.


Even if it’s staycation do it you need it .


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 2, 2022)

SilentCrow said:


> Yeah my SD now comes to me and tells me I need to take time off.
> 
> i guess it’s for the best.


I wish my boss told me this


----------

